# The Golden Children



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry, no pictures


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Mmm, now I'm frustrated..How do i delete this? xD


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can just copy the http address after hitting the little yellow sticky and the box pops open.


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks. ^^

I have a question, why when i post the codes they wont work, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Megan said:


> Thanks. ^^
> 
> I have a question, why when i post the codes they wont work, what am I doing wrong?


I don't know if this forum has the html turned on. If not, you can try just using the IMG code. I'll have to play.


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Let me try this them..


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Then**

Okay, it works, now how do i delete this thread?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Removed by Kim


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well..How do i delete this.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

We don;t usually delete threads. What can I correct for ya???


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh okay, ill try and edit my post real quick..


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There ya go I did a little edit on it thinking that might be what you were talking about. LOL


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Megan, are those your two, with the dachsund? If so, which one is the mutt?!!! They're both gorgeous, as is the dachsund!!


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

The dachshund is the mutt, he is half Chihuahua...and i fixed the post and put up different pictures.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Great Pictures, nice looking dogs. They all look so happy. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks. =]


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a gorgeous pupper family. Glad you figured out the picture thing. ANd welcome to the forum.


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks! Such a friendly welcoming.


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

Playful 5th pic!! (Roy's jump) :bowl::yipee::bowl:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking crew you have there. Loved all the pictures. You are very much blessed.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Very cute.....


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Nice looking family


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

What happy dogs you've got there. Welcome to the forum


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're adorable! Glad you got them to show up!


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you all. Your comments make me smile.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You have a beautiful family and love the jumping up picture at the camera.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love them all. GReat looking doggies you have there.


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, and vrocco1, do you show dogs?


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

They are all beautiful dogs...i used to have a LH dachshund.
Love pic #5...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Megan said:


> Let me try this them..


Uh Megan, I think one is a midget !!! ROFL.:: Seriously, those are some cute canine kids !!


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Haha..Yes, Oscar the little dachshund..He _thinks_ he is a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

What a cute family. Love the "hold up" picture!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

GReat pictures. You have a beautiful family! I have a thing for red heads so watch out!!! lol

Angie


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a thing for red heads aswell. When we went to pick out Mandie there was 9 puppies, 8 of them where big fluffy and golden, then there was mandie, red headed and the runt.Mandie was the one that seemed most interested in me, all the others where swarming their mom. So i chose her.xD

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Love Roy's 'paws up' pic!


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, he loves to jump on people..Not really a good thing unless you have a camera.

Here are some more.

*Mandie has additude.*


----------

